# To all you cowpoke out there... how's her pedigree look to you?



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Instant Pistol Quarter Horse=

Pistol is for sale by the guy my husband is working for, and for $2500. I got to really work her on Monday, and she is AWE-MAZING. She will cut one, and for only being her 40th or so ride, I never would have guessed! Went around the mile, crossed a low-water bridge, a concrete bridge, two UPS trucks, a school bus, and chased off two cranky boxers! 

I'm really thinking about buying her, and possibly in the future breeding her to a son of High Brow Cat to get a quick and catty cutter.

What do y'all think of her lineage? I think I'm in looooove.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She has all the right names and they are quite close for a horse her age. I would try to get the price alittle lower but if that doesn't bother you and you like her then go for it.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

She's got the right set of ancestors that's for sure! She's not ridiculously line bred and if you've got the money and she rides that well I'd say you'd be stupid not to. By the way...there will be a lynching if this wonder mare is not displayed in pictures pronto!! =P


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

With the sire alone she's worth that much. If she's that quiet - get 'er now before she's gone!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

^ Agreed !!! 
Now how about some pictures?


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Here's all I have for now... oh, and some more info... daughter of SR Instant Choice, NCHA LTE $ 108,997.00 AND 5 million Dollar Sire. Out of A Daughter of Miss Silver Pistol, Miss Silverita. Miss Silver Pistol is Mother of triple Crown winner Chiquita Pistol


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

OH YEAH.

She accidentally stepped on something dead in the ditch... : (

but she didn't flinch!

And I think why he's priced her so low already is because he didn't get her until last summer, he put three weeks solid on her, and turned her out, wasn't sure if he was going to sell or not, because his boys 11 & 13 could ride her. She is never bred either.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd buy her in a heartbeat. I would love to pay less but if I was looking for a good ranch horse, I wouldn't pass her up.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would buy in a heartbeat, too.
At least around here, when my friends have gone out looking for a go anywhere, do anything, reliable, working QH/Paint, they have found that no one wants to sell them. If you do luck into one, an 8 yr old w/40 rides is in the $2500-$3500 range, and dead broke ones w/more experience (typically 12+ yr olds) and good bloodlines will go for $3500-$5000.
I turned down $5000 2 years ago for our Angel (14 yr old mare, ex-penner)...she's just too willing and versatile to let her go.


----------



## risingsunqh (Mar 8, 2010)

She's bred very well - out of a money earner and by a money earner - however - that said - she's 8 w/no show or produce record of her own ( that you have mentioned) so you would have to breed her to an exceptional horse with a solid record to make the resulting foals saleable - unless you plan to keep them for yourself - in today's market she's priced a bit high still - at a performance horse sale based on the fact that you said she would work a cow and I'm assuming rides around nicely she;d top out at 1500-1800 privately she'd be closer to the 2000 mark - so if you are happy with the mare, offer 2K and enjoy!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think her price is high at all, but I'm in Canada and our horses are still alot higher then they are in the states. 

I also like her breeding. Just for future reference tho High Brow Cat is a herda carrier, and with this mares bloodlines she could possibly be as well. So test her before you breed her.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Where I'm at a horse like her is still going in the 2500-3500 range easily so I wasn't as concerned on her price as other people. I'd rather have a great greenie and shell out the money than an average horse with some training problems but that's just me. Also, I don't think she was breeding to sell just to breed her own future mount but I might be mistaken. I also suggest getting her tested for the known carriers because of the breeding since she has some history of it in her lines and any stud you will want will probably as well. Keep us posted, did you end up getting her?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That mare is worth much more then what they are asking for her. Her pedigree is out standing. Very nice sire and you will have a really hard time beating her tail line.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Her breeding looks alright. She has some Peppy San Badger. Not to shabby at all.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

DH and I are still fussing over her, we have the money, but only have 2 open stalls at the trainer he works for, so we have been using those extra stalls to bring in customer horses. If I take her on, I'm looking at losing $750 a month that Chris could be making. Ugh. What to do?!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Yay for pasture board? Seriously, even if you are just going to finish her and sell her you could turn her around for more than you pay for her and recoup some of that loss in a pinch. I'm afraid if you pass on her you're going to regret it because she seems like a heck of a deal.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

-hypervenilates- Miss Sivler Pistol? Peppy San Badger? Docs Hickory?

That's the mare of my dreams right there ^^


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If I posted the pedigree of a mare I was wanting to buy and NRHAReiner said her pedigree was outstanding I think I would be writing out the check as I walked to the pickup. I can certainly see where you are in a bind about the stall space. $750 per month is too much to give up. Find a pasture somewhere or put her in a spare bedroom if you have to.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Cut. The. Cheque. 
I'd sell everything not bolted down to own one bred like that. I agree - find pasture board somewhere close if you have to as it would suck to loose income from that stall. Def get her tested for herda before breeding, though...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was thinking about your predicament last night and you are right. $750 per month is a lot of money especially these days and you shouldn't ignore it. I'm sure you couldn't leave the mare where she is for now while you worked out something more suitable or put her in a pasture somewhere ... so ....... Send me your address and I'll hook up my trailer and be there is a few days with a check. I've never been to Kansas. 

All kidding aside, that mare is the kind that doesn't come along often enough and you would be kicking yourself for passing her by. I would love to have a horse like that - I might even get back into penning and sorting!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I'm used to seeing horses with pedigree like this. The price is just about right, though I would see if you can get a few hundred less due to the lack of training. How old is she?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If I posted the pedigree of a mare I was wanting to buy and NRHAReiner said her pedigree was outstanding I think I would be writing out the check as I walked to the pickup. I can certainly see where you are in a bind about the stall space. $750 per month is too much to give up. Find a pasture somewhere or put her in a spare bedroom if you have to.


 
I am going to agree with Kevin, not that I am an expert on bloodlines by any means... I have heard those names from a trainer that I sent my gelding too who helps train reining horses and the fact that NRHAReiner also commented about her pedigree being outstanding sparked my interest to read more of this thread.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

She's not "TRAINED, trained" per-se... Darren put 3 solid weeks on her as a 7 yr old that had never been touched. And he's still back and forth about selling her, said his boys, 11 and 13, could ride her, no problem. She has EVERYTHING it takes to be a cutter, she's just old enough now that any shows she did wouldn't amount to a whole lot. (Darren said..) Darren's been using her as a turn-back horse while they work and train cutters. She does AWESOME. She's real light-faced, and you can really use your feet to drive her ribs. She's a little goosey when it comes to getting her up into a lope (those mare days) but as soon as you put her on a cow, she's all there.

I got to work her on the dummy Monday, and I couldn't be more impressed! Of course, she's working just as well and coming along just as fast as some of my husband's 2yos! Overall she's great! It's just that I'm not advanced enough in cutting to show her, but would LOVE to, and it's just a big chunk of income out of pocket to keep her... IDK WHAT TO DO! 

I guess I'm going to leave this in my husband's hands. The only thing is, he doesn't know the first thing about bloodlines ("Oh, that Pepto colt..." or "That little HBC mare, she's alright") and it'd be EXTREMELY difficult to try to explain them to him! I really hope we don't have to pass this one up! ; )

He's got her priced outside of us for $3500. Go figure. We skip this time, we may never have another shot! ---I'm so stressed!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Oh, she's a little choppy to ride though... has a really rough trot.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

White Foot said:


> I guess I'm used to seeing horses with pedigree like this. The price is just about right, though I would see if you can get a few hundred less due to the lack of training. How old is she?


Really?? Send me a list. I have people who would love a horse bred like that for that price. Could sell them just about all day long.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

westonsma said:


> Oh, she's a little choppy to ride though... has a really rough trot.



That is not at all uncommon for horses bred like that. They are not bred to be smooth WP horses. They are bred to really drive which make them a bit choppy in a way. I do not think I own a horse with a smooth trot. We do not work at the trot much at all and again just not something that they are bred to do. However once you get them working well and collected they smooth out a bit and are fun to ride. Even my NRHA NRCHA money earners I would not say are really really smooth. Not like my stallion who is more like a Cadillac ride.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> That is not at all uncommon for horses bred like that. They are not bred to be smooth WP horses. They are bred to really drive which make them a bit choppy in a way. I do not think I own a horse with a smooth trot. We do not work at the trot much at all and again just not something that they are bred to do. However once you get them working well and collected they smooth out a bit and are fun to ride. Even my NRHA NRCHA money earners I would not say are really really smooth. Not like my stallion who is more like a Cadillac ride.


I'm with you here. My filly when not collected and rounded out is HORRIBLE to trot. Once she is rounded out she is bearable but still not perfect.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, the only bad thing I see about her is her color (but I just don't like grays). That bloodline is spectacular and she ought to be a cowy son-of-a-gun. For that price tag, she is a steal. If she had been started as a 4 year old and had a show or 2 under her belt, she would probably bring no less than 5 digits. I rode a stallion that was a grandson of Docs Lynx for a while and he was the sweetest guy with courage dripping from every pore. I think I would be scrambling to find a place to keep her and snatching her up quick, fast, and in a hurry.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I just trained and sold a mare that had Three Bars, Leo and some other lines in her and she was quick legged, had an awesome rollback and yet had the Cadillac gaits. Was the easiest horse I've ever trained in my life. She was born to be a kids ranch pony. I would have kept her if she wasn't 14 hh. I broke her at 5 and she was like a sponge, soaked up everything I threw at her like a champ. The minute she was riding walk/trot in the ring we hit the trails. She was point and shoot, traffic safe, dog safe, rocks, water you name it she didn't care from the first trail ride on. She could have easily been a novice reiner, she probably would have been a cute penner or show pony. She went to a family with three kids between 8-14 and is gonna be a trail/4-H pony and be content. She was always up for a job and had a great mind on her. I'm not sure which breeding was responsible for her mind but I'm sure it all helped. On a different note. I got to play around with cutting on a Poco Tivio grandaughter and she was amazing. I sat there like an idiot and she did the work. She was catty, she was smooth, knew her job and loved it. Then she'd pack the owner's autistic son on a trail ride or stand all day for the little kids to groom her. She was one heck of a mare, I wish I could have found 10 more like her and taken them home with me. Bottom line, is that I would make this work somehow. Are there any other boarding barns close? Can you pasture board? Can you beg borrow or steal favors from friends? I really think you will deeply regret not grabbing and running with this one.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Sooooo....did you work something out?
I would love to have her jsut for a flippin broodmare - her maternal side is UNREAL.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Get her, or I might have to! Jeez, that's one nice pedigree. Anything with Miss Silver Pistol has to be good. You must post a video of her cutting! I wouldn't be surprised if she had that same "Explosive" style as Miss Silver Pistol as well.

And Peppy San Badger....Day-um. Get her beore someone else does, girl!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know the horses personally to look up their pedigree, at the barn Gunther was trained at, bred and trained QH's.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I'm really, really pressing hard on my husband... I have his arm twisted around behind his back! He doesn't like asking favors, it's a pride thing for him. *rolls eyes* 

The weirdos next door to the Blakesley's (cutting trainer he rides for) do pasture board for $125/mo, which is relatively cheap for my area, but there's no grass. She just had my husband turn 200 head of cattle out on her 12 acres to get it down to mud so they didn't have to burn it all. She feeds brome and all, but it isn't the alfalfa we would feed. And stalls are higher, of course. And she is a weirdo, gosh. Bad. She's one of those that said to me, "My horse is 16 and never been rode. Horses only give you that ONE moment when they offer for you to ride them, and I missed it. After that, I never wanted to break his spirit." And, there's about 15 other horses that will be on that 12 acres with her, obviously not enough grass to go around. (Not that she'll have all day to graze, lol, Chris would be working the snot out of her)

Now it's just trying to figure out whether or not we can keep her. I mean, he could ask his boss how much he would charge a month to throw her in his pasture or feed. 

And after all, it would really be helping BOTH of Dirk's (his boss) employees... Darren, the other hand, owns her and needs to sell her, and Chris (me, really, lol) really wants Darren's horse. So if we pay Darren for her, we're helping him, and if Dirk could offer to let us keep her there (pay for feed, of course) he'd be helping us BOTH out.

I'm still trying to get my husband to commit to it, lol. But Dirk and Darren are at a show in Carthage, MO, this weekend, so nothing will get done or talked about until tomorrow after they get back.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Oh, and about the video, the only way I can do that is to take a vid on my BlackBerry... Since it snowed yesterday, I don't know if they'll be working outside or not on Monday when they get back. The first chance I get that they go outside, I'll get up there and get a flick, they use her as a turnback horse, but she really does some neat things.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Oh yeah! Forgot, anyone know where I can find a list of pennings/sortings/ropings for my area? El Dorado, KS, near Wichita... I've never showed before, but if I get this mare, I'm going to try to get her to make some money so she has SOMETHING...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would check into the Versatility Ranch horse competitions, they have some good well rounded classes that require talented and well trained horses. I wish I could help you out as far as ropings and stuff go, but you might be able to find a schedule on the web somewhere.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I'm in the process of uploading some video on youtube! Not sure how long it's going to take me, but I'll post as soon as they get up!


We'll try this link:


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Yesssss! I have another, I just can't figure out how to post them to youtube..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks pretty good considering she only has about 45 rides. I would like to see her keeping her head a little more level when he picks up the reins, but that would work itself out with more training. 

And she looks a long way from the roughest traveller I have ever seen. ;p Her lope is really pretty.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Pic heavy, folks. Sorry! Just wanted to get these flicks of her out there... let me know what you think!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, smrobs! I know she's got a really niiiiice lope. It's the trot that's back-breaking. If she's really collected and trying, she can be pretty nice, but nothing like the reiner I climbed off of a couple months ago, that's for sure! LOL!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

*bump!*


I just noticed all those pics were of the same side of her...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She`s a pretty girl that`s for sure! 

All that mud is yucky...I can`t stand it! LOL


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

LOL, tell me about it. We're kinda leaning toward this other mare, DH would be putting time on some colts for the other guy in exchange for her, instead of having to crank all the money out. IDK for sure yet, anyone have anything else they'd like to see or know about her?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just saw the vids! Thanks for posting! 

Good luck on whatever you do! I hope you get your dream horse!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW I thought Kansas was dry!! You have more mud than Alberta! :0


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

LOL, Western Kansas is really dry, not so much for the central and eastern parts. We're wet and green from Pratt on east! And thanks to cows, being in the basin on the top of a hill, with a 3 acre pond and 300 head of calves really doesn't help much! We just got 2" of snow Sunday night, not like the 12"+ they got east of us... but it practically floods here every time!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The joys of living on a farm eh! We live on a hill as well, but thank goodness on the pens are still on a down hill slope so they stay pretty dry come spring time!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Lucky.


*pouts*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA Not really I AM from Alberta...you know that REALLY cold place way north of you where we get all the snow! LOL


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

We just moved back from a stent in MT all winter, I know EXACLTY what you mean! ; )


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If you're thinking of another mare what is she like? Post some pics and info and we can help you compare/contrast them.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Raving Tari is her name, and she's not as bred up, but she's got all the heart this gray does. 

She's 14.3, black, white blaze, sock and pastern... we rode her for quite a while up in MT... she was our go-to horse if we needed to get something done quick and right and didn't have time to waste.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

From what little information you provided it sounds like you would be happy with either mare and that both suit your needs. IF you do plan on breeding or reselling the horse that you purchase now down the road you might have better luck with the Pistol horse as she's a little bigger, a little better bred and you would have the opportunity to finish her "your way". But ultimately it's all your choice as you know the two horses and you know your finances and what you want to do with them. Good luck and let us know what you decide! I think if you pass on the grey mare you might get a lot of PMs asking for the owner's contact info! haha


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I've already had a couple, and for Darren it's sort of become a "see who will pay more for her sooner." kind of thing. I just think that I need to make a new post because this one's so long and used up.

I have an offer for $4k atm.

And yes, I'd be happy with either, because it's been a while since I've had one of my own that I can go and do as I please, show, haul, trail, etc. There are some things you just can't do with customer horses that you can do with your own! Most likely, if I end up with Pepper (the black mare) I won't be breeding her. She has a colt that's coming 2 this year, out of a Colonel stallion, (talk about super dead head, this stallion was so flipping calm, everything anyone could ever want. My husband broke him as a 2 yr old, and Kev sold him as a 4yo for $7500 just after riding him those two years at the cattle sale barn on saturdays. I REALLY would rather have the gray mare, due to the fact I am very confident we can't lose money on her, but the way our finances are at the moment, due to the recent move back to KS and the fire, it's going to be a really tough decision.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Pepper's short, but REALLY stocky, she's got the ranchy build, but with the round roper's butt. She's a little overweight, but that's all due to standing in the pasture as a broodmare for 2 1/2 years. She cycled late last year, so he didn't breed her, and sent her to us to ride so he could try to sell her off. My husband has never been so head over heels for a horse as he is her, and Kev really wants Chris to have her. 

Kevin's wife has made it her mission to find all the best broodmares she can in the catalog auctions, and bought them, brought them home, now they're flooded with mares, they have 4 coming-2's, 3 3yos, and 5 yrlngs... 5 due this year. They have the facility, and the money, and are super great horsemen, but Kevin's really looking to cut back because he's the one that has to ride them all since we can only take 2 at a time and he can't afford to pay us $1500/mo to ride two horses when his horses sell in the $2500 range as good USING horses. He does have a few that show, rope, rein, etc, but due to a neck injury, he can't push them as hard as he used to.

Anyway, either would be great right now, but I know Pistol would be better in the long run. Maybe Darren can just keep her until we can buy her... LOL!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL sounds like me and my hubby! I go around buying them and then make him pay for it! LOL


----------

